# spot on manny's eye??



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

DonH......

it's been there for a little while. It's not getting any worse and doesn't seem to be affecting him at all, any Ideas on what it may be?


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

my manny has the exact same type of spot, I think it is from an injury.:


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

The spot is actually 3 spots that are flush w/ the eye, not raised up. It's almost shiny-smooth looking. He could have rubbed it on something, I'll check it out again when I get home tonight.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

Traumatic it looks like something that was on my spilo. I dont think it was amonia burn but aquarium salt got rid of it in about a week. Hope that helps.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

the spots are flush on mine to. I've been treating his tank (on and off) for 3 months with salt, and a small concetration of melafix, to show no improvemnet


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's odd - my manny has what seems a scratched eye as well: the front part of one of his eyes looks a bit scraped (as if he brushed a rock with it).
But I doubt it's a scratch, because it has been there for about two months by now (a scratch would have healed within 2 weeks, I reckon) - it doesn't go away (tried salt, higher temp, etc.), but doesn't get bigger either, and it doesn't seem to affect the fish in the least....

Weird....


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

It's still there, hasn't changed.


----------

